# The Un4gettable Test Drive Event



## jmfan (Jan 23, 2012)

I just received another $1,000 allowance email from the second visit using the same email as the first drive. Unfortunately my lease is up in February and will not be able to use it before it expires anyway. I am hoping BMW has some really good end of year incentives like the ones I was able to take advantage of on my current car.


----------



## samoson78 (Aug 21, 2014)

Went to event at Life Quality BMW in Bay Ridge Brooklyn. I was pre-registered and was able to drive a 435 gran coupe and 435 coupe. Hard to really open those things up on the streets of Brooklyn though. Just a little worried because I haven't recieved email yet with confirmation of $1000 credit. Haven't even received a phone call from CA to try and sell me something. Hopefully email comes tomorrow. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## jmfan (Jan 23, 2012)

samoson78 said:


> Went to event at Life Quality BMW in Bay Ridge Brooklyn. I was pre-registered and was able to drive a 435 gran coupe and 435 coupe. Hard to really open those things up on the streets of Brooklyn though. Just a little worried because I haven't recieved email yet with confirmation of $1000 credit. Haven't even received a phone call from CA to try and sell me something. Hopefully email comes tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I received my emails within 48 hours each time. Make sure it didn't go into your junk mail. If they were transferrable I would give you one of mine.

I made the mistake once of registering for a driving event at a dealer near San Francisco at 5pm on a Friday during rush hour. I got to enjoy the car between idle and 5mph and almost got into two accidents. Never again!

I have found it interesting that the dealership salesman always seemed to go out of their way to avoid participants during these driving events, almost like they were given specific instructions by BMW. This has happened at more than one dealer. What attracts me to these events is being able to drive the cars without the pressure of a salesman. However, there have been times afterwards where I had questions and could not get anyone to help. Rather disappointing when buying cars at these price points.


----------



## corth (Dec 12, 2005)

I went to the local Un4gettable Drive event on a Saturday, and received my email from BMW with the rebate code mid-day on the following Monday. I had pre-registered for the event, but it would have been fine to have just walked up. There was relatively light demand for the non-BMW cars. BTW, the Mercedes was total **** compared to the BMW. The Audi was a bit of an ergonomic cluster-F compared to the BMW. And the Lexus was just totally outclassed by everything. It was an eye opening experience to see what poor vehicles are out there. I couldn't imagine picking Mercedes, Audi, or Lexus over BMW. The 435i M-sport's performance seemed to be on par with my E46 M3, minus the high revving engine.


----------



## samoson78 (Aug 21, 2014)

Just called Life Quality this morning. They told me they had over 500 people at event so there was a lot of "processing" they had to do. Said to give it 7-10 days to get email. Also said if I really wanted to do something before then, they could just look up in system and apply credit. Still have my fingers crossed. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BMWBig6 (Feb 17, 2008)

Dumb question: do these events have free food? Just trying to plan my day around the event.


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Like a soup kitchen?

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BMWBig6 (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol naw, like snacks, deli sandwiches, brats, etc.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll answer my own question. I see food! There is a whole spread plus refreshments. FYI for those going.


----------



## spinnaker7 (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know if you attend an event in say, California... can you use the rebate to purchase a car in some other region / state, like Texas?


----------



## vj123 (Jun 20, 2013)

spinnaker7 said:


> Does anyone know if you attend an event in say, California... can you use the rebate to purchase a car in some other region / state, like Texas?


The coupon can be redeemed in any BMW dealership all over the country.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

